# Hello world!



## Ephram Cole (Dec 25, 2020)

How's that for a throwback title?

You can call me Ephram or Eph for short. I'm 36 and my wife, whome I love dearly, is 26. If our age difference hasn't been a big enough contributor to certain marital problems based on differing relationship views from our upbringings and ages, our disorders have.
I'll be making a post shortly asking for advice that will, hopefully clear up many things. For me, my relationship, and hopefully my wife.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome -- hopefully you will get some great help here. LOTS of good folks...


----------

